# Rock or point?



## b5fish (Aug 28, 2017)

I picked this up along a creek bed today. Not sure if it's a point or not, i've never found one before.
Thanks for the help


----------



## BornNRaised (Aug 28, 2017)

No doubt a point.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2017)

Yes, it's a point with a chunk knocked out of the side.


----------



## b5fish (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm pumped!


----------



## antharper (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes , congrats!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like maybe a Morrow Mountain type II. They date to 4,000-5,000 B.C.-ish.


----------

